# Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU



## Chroma (25. April 2011)

*Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Guten Abend.
Ich habe bereits eine Wakü für nur meine CPU mit einem 240er Radi.
Mit dem CPU-Kühler bin ich aber nicht ganz zufrieden und möchte deshalb einen anderen. Ich habe zur Zeit einen "Phobya" Kühler.
Außerdem werde ich mir demnächst eine neue Grafikkarte anschaffen und möchte die auch mit Wasser kühlen. Da ist mir bereits eine mit schon installiertem Kühler ins Auge gestochen (EVGA GeForce GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2). 

Besorgen würde ich mir jetzt also folgendes:
CPU-Kühler: Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin (ca. 39€) - Wurde mir empfohlen
GPU-Kühler: "vorhanden"
Radiator: Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator (ca. 70€) - Ist dieser Radi in Ordnung? 
Pumpe und AGB: Habe ich: "Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V" - Ist die Pumpe stark genug, wenn ein weiterer Radi im Kreislauf ist?
Lüfter: 4x Coolink SWiF-1202 à 3€ (Angebot ) (12€)

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe 

P.S. Im Moment habe ich den Radi vor dem Kühler. Mir wurde aber gesagt, dass es besser sei, den Radi hinter dem Kühler zu haben. Ist der Unterschied groß? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass ich nicht vollends zufrieden bin mit dem CPU-Kühler^^


----------



## Ichbins (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

hi

also hast du die Teil schon oder nicht: 





> Besorgen würde ich mir jetzt also folgendes:





> P.S. Im Moment habe ich den Radi vor dem Kühler.



-also die Pumpe solltest du gegen eine Aquastream austauschen die mit 12V läuft, sonst musst du die Pumpe immer einzeln einschalten.
-Radi vllt den hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 480 Ver. 1.2 Black Phobya G-Changer 480 Ver. 1.2 Black 35227
-die GPU kühler die vormontiert sind nie wirklich die besten
-der CPU Kühler ist P/L gut
-also wenn du wert au Silent legst such dir andere Lüfter aus


----------



## Chroma (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden^^ Ich kühle ja bereits "CPU-ONLY", bin aber mit der Leistung meines aktuellen Kühlers nicht zufrieden und möchte noch aufrüsten, so dass ich auch eine Grafikkarte mit in den Kühlkreislauf bekomme. Es muss nicht leise sein, hör ich sowieso nicht, wenn ich mein Headset auf habe  

Habe bis jetzt eigentlich nur gutes über EVGA gehört und bin deshalb darauf gestoßen. Welchen Kühler könnte man denn sonst für eine 580er nehmen?


----------



## DuG (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

der hydro copper 2 ist von der gpu kühleistung eig der beste. bei den vrams liegt die kühleistung im mittelfeld
aber ich kann ihn nur empfehlen hab ihn auf einer gtx 570
einzirgste manko den kann man nicht öffnen

mfg dug


----------



## Chroma (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Danke für deine Antwort dug. Aufmachen muss man ihn ja normalerweise nicht. Aber vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller ein 3GB Modell zu kaufen und dann den Kühler selber drauf zu bauen. Muss ich mal gucken, ob das preislich nicht sogar günstiger ist. Der Vorteil wäre ja dann auf jeden Fall mehr VRAM, davon kann man ja nicht genug haben^^.


----------



## DuG (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

musst dan nur schauen das das pcb im referenzdesign ist.
der kühler ist ganz gut
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance VID-NX580 (GeForce GTX 580) Koolance VID-NX580 (GeForce GTX 580/570) 12400
oder der hier
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X GTX580 Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X GTX580/570 12413


----------



## Chroma (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Würde der Heatkiller hier drauf passen? Gainward GTX 580 Phantom 3072MB GDDR5

Edit: Habe sogar noch eine billigere gefunden. Wie würde es hier mit der Kompatibilität zum Heatkiller aussehen? Palit GTX 580 3072MB GDDR5 Dual Fan

Edit2: War wohl doch zu voreilig. Ist leistungsschwächer. Ich denke nicht, dass man die so gut übertakten kann, oder? D.h. die Palit würde wieder rausfallen.


----------



## DuG (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

ne ich glaub nicht aber du kannst bei liquid extasy vorbeischauen die dürften so ein speziellen kühler haben


----------



## widder0815 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Mit einer Evga gtx580 + AquagraFX kommst du auf *500€*

Die Hydro Copper2 kostet *600€*

Die Hydro Copper2 Kühlung hat schlechter abgeschnitten im Kühler test der PCGH


----------



## DuG (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

aber in der zeitung steht beste gpu kühleistung und mehr hab ich nicht gesagt


----------



## Chroma (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ok, dann sieht es jetzt erstmal so aus:

CPU-Kühler: Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin (ca. 39€)
GPU-Kühler: Aquacomputer aquagraFX für GTX 580 und GTX 570 (GF110) G1/4 (ca. 93€)
Radiator: Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator (ca. 70€) oder Phobya G-Changer 480 Ver. 1.2 Black (ca. 80€) - Oder doch ein anderer?
Pumpe und AGB: *Habe ich bereits:* "Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V" - Bleibt immer noch offen, ob die stark genug ist.
Lüfter: 4x Coolink SWiF-1202 à 3€ (Angebot ) (12€)

*Gesamt: ca. 214€*

Edit: Was für Schläuche brauch ich dafür eigentlich noch und welche Anschlüsse? Bin ein ziemlicher Noob in Sachen Wasserkühlung, sry^^


----------



## Paulner (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Anschlüsse sind wie normal üblich 1/4Zoll, welchen Schlauchdurchmesser du wählst ist eigentlich egal, würde mich aber an dem jetzigem orientieren (spart mindestens zwei Anschlüsse ). Ob gewinkelt oder gerade kommt auf die 'Bauweise' an...



DuG schrieb:


> ne ich glaub nicht aber du kannst bei liquid extasy vorbeischauen die dürften so ein speziellen kühler haben



Passen die Kühler nicht auf jede Karte, solange diese nicht eine 'verkürzte' Länge aufweist?


----------



## <BaSh> (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Das Problem dabei ist nicht die Länge sondern der Aufbau der Karte.
Wenn z.B. ein Spannungswandler nur 5mm weiterlinks sitzt, liegt der Kühler nicht mehr richtig auf.


----------



## Malkolm (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Man spricht in diesem Fall vom "Referenzdesign", welches die genauen Bauformen/Abmessungen vorgibt. Dabei sind nicht nur Lochmaße betroffen, sondern tatsächlich vorallem auch die Abmessung und Anordnung, teils sogar die genaue Teilenummer, der el. Bauteile auf dem PCB.

IdR sind die Standard-Karten einer Serie (also die Karten ohne irgendwelche Zusätze wie "Beast", "Mega AMP!", "Extra-Porno-OC-mit-Orkanlüfter Rev 7", ...) im Referenzdesign gehalten. Wobei selbst das längst kein verlässliches Zeichen dafür ist, dass die Karte tatsächlich im Referenzdisgn vorliegt. Bestes Beispiel ist die GTX 560-Ti: Weniger als ein Drittel aller Karten im Handel sind mit dem Referenz-PCB gebaut, viele Hersteller bieten gar überhaupt keine solche Karte an.
Da man Angaben über das Layout auf allen (mir bekannten) Shop-Seiten nicht finden kann verschafft Sicherheit lediglich eine genaue Recherche in den üblichen Foren, oder eine direkte Anfrage.


----------



## Chroma (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Danke für eure Antworten. Aber bevor ich mir das alles bestelle würde ich schon gerne noch wissen, ob meine Pumpe jetzt reicht oder nicht.


----------



## Paulner (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Sieht eigentlich so aus: 600 l/h sollten doch eigentlich reichen, musst halt ggf. nur mit der Höhe aufpassen...

Wo bekommt man den für die GigaByte einen Vollkühler her?


----------



## celi2 (29. April 2011)

Ich wuerde die pumpe austauschen. Hatte die pumpe selber und war heil froh als ich auf 12v umgestiegen bin. Habe mich fuer die phobya dc12 400 entschieden. Die hat ein top preis/leistungs verhaeltnis.


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2011)

Warum keine Aquastream? Hat viele Funktionen!

Yeah Post 1000!


----------



## <BaSh> (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Wäre zwar um einiges teurer dafür aber auch zukunftssicher.
Siehe hier .


Edit:
Mit den Abstandshaltern kannst du den Radi am oder auf dem Case befestigen


----------



## widder0815 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

@TE

Deine Pumpe reicht aus , ab 100L/h gibt es keinen Temperatur unterschied mehr , wurde hir im Forum getestet .(es ist ein Trugschluss von vielen , die denken das ein "um so" hörer Durchfluss die Temps beeinflusst)


----------



## Uter (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

@ Chroma:
Ein 420er Radi wäre besser und günstiger (z.B. Magicool 420er).

@ widder:
100l/h erreicht man mit der Pumpe und den Komponenten nie und nimmer. 40l/h wären realistisch, was aber auch noch problemlos reicht (nur beim Entlüften kann es kleinere Probleme geben).


----------



## Chroma (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

@Bash
Danke für die Zusammenstellung  Ist zwar ein bisschen teurer als eingeplant, aber muss ich mal gucken


----------



## <BaSh> (1. Mai 2011)

Bitte  
Mit der Konfig sollte alles leise und vorallem kühl bleiben...


----------

